

What would it take for you to stay behind in a failing nuclear plant? - jshharlow

Just wondering what it would take for people to stay behind in a failing nuclear plant (like what is occurring right now).
======
iamdave
Guaranteed super powers. For starters.

------
bartonfink
I'd need to know I could do something to fix the situation. If the reactor is
already FUBARed, the situation isn't helped any more by my death.

